# No Erection???



## H4MMY (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm running test-e @ 500 mgs, frontloaded with dbol for the first 4 weeks, i'm now in week 6 and my erection is almost non-existent. This is a dramatic swing from the first 4-5 weeks. The last week and half have been ....... nada. I'm wondering what is happening, do i need to jump on an a-i? Any help is appreciated...


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 26, 2012)

Get bloodwork done.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2012)

500mg of E and dbol should not only have your dick hard, but also your calves from running after each piece of ass you see.  Something is wrong, and get some bloodwork done like MSU said.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 26, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> 500mg of E and dbol should not only have your dick hard, but also your calves from running after each piece of ass you see.  Something is wrong, and get some bloodwork done like MSU said.




if i had to guess (which i know is foolish), his E might be really high... hes not using an AI


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you been using an A/I?  You might have a different compound in the vial other than test.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Have you been using an A/I?  You might have a different compound in the vial other than test.



I was thinking that, but the dbol should still be getting him hard...

Anyways, blood work will tell you where your T/E levels are at.  That will rule a few things out.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> if i had to guess (which i know is foolish), his E might be really high... hes not using an AI



That is my thought also, I think he might possibly high high estrogen levels since he is not even using an AI.

I HIGHLY rec grabbing a bottle of STANE or LETRO (I rec STANE for most) and run it asap.
Stane: 12.5mg ed give ir a couple weeks and see how you are feeling.

Not a norm issue with test/dbol, but very possible.

I also rec if you get the STANE to also get maybe the V or CIA to have on hand (think viagra).
CEM 's CIA and V is off the HOOK! 
Mind you I havent NEEDED it, but have some on hand as always and I took a "test dose" to my rat out of curiosity and HOLY CRAP!!!! lol 
So 30min go by, GF was done, I was done.... but he was not done! >:-( and not for a while! HAHAHA    
Not one of those things I need! lol
 but many out there may love it and I think it might help you out, atleast while you are figuring out whats going on with you.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 26, 2012)

Yea, never had any issues on E makes me feel like I am taking cialis lol.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Have you been using an A/I?  You might have a different compound in the vial other than test.



You know what, GOOD THINKING! It is possible.

What brand of test are you using?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Yea, never had any issues on E makes me feel like I am taking cialis lol.



For many it would work like this, I would start gettng bloat or gyno issues before ED issues (never would let it get that far ofcourse) but hey some peoples sides vary. 
I ran (I do NOT rec this and it was under a doc that gave to to me after car accident) a deca only cycle for 10 weeks and was fine (2 times), libido and all and that was without using any test (bad idea again, dont do it)  but alot have ED issues using deca evne when they use test, Some can't use tren or deca due to side effects , while others can.
guess it depends on the person, but overall we know how to deal with these issues if we ask or know how to, I worry is when people don't know what the hell they are doing and ask stupid questions all while ignoring the 20 other peoples posts on to what they ARE DOING WRONG that they dont want to hear.. sorry that was a vent lol


----------



## H4MMY (Jul 26, 2012)

Omnadren250

My friend is running the same (from the same batch) and seems to doing just fine. My energy is through the roof, my strength is through the roof....but simply useless in the bedroom. Very strange. No, i am NOT running an A-I (i know, i know) it has gotta be my e2 levels are high, right?

Do i jump on an a-i like liquidex asap? do I need to jump start things like by using a pde-5 inhibitor? 

Thanks again guys


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2012)

H4MMY said:


> Omnadren250
> 
> My friend is running the same (from the same batch) and seems to doing just fine. My energy is through the roof, my strength is through the roof....but simply useless in the bedroom. Very strange. No, i am NOT running an A-I (i know, i know) it has gotta be my e2 levels are high, right?
> 
> ...



What you need to do is get some aromasin and start taking it.  25mg ED to start.

Any reason why you didn't run an A/I from the start?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 26, 2012)

H4MMY said:


> Omnadren250
> 
> My friend is running the same (from the same batch) and seems to doing just fine. My energy is through the roof, my strength is through the roof....but simply useless in the bedroom. Very strange. No, i am NOT running an A-I (i know, i know) it has gotta be my e2 levels are high, right?
> 
> ...



Ha I like Omnadren250 myself aswell, cheap and HG if you know where to look.
anyway I think starting the Dex or Stane asap is a good idea.
I would also rec the PDE5 INHIB but it wont FIX you're issue, but it will help deal with it while you fix it.
I would strongly rec grabbing CIA and STANE or Dex. start the AI ASAP and have the CIA or V on hand for when needed and see if it helps you.


----------



## bottom__line (Jul 28, 2012)

I have to agree with all the good advice here.  Man, you should be able to drive nails with your pecker.  Im on Test E right now and the smell of a fine woman gets me hard. I would suggest the bloodwork for sure to see where you estrogen levels are.  I am taking A-dex .5 mg eod.  I have too.  I have a tendency to get gyno so I always have it ready when I start a cycle. Recap: Get a good aromasin inhibitor or Nolvadex or combine them for a bit to see if it helps, and get blood work.  Hope it gets better and you figure out the enigma bro.


----------

